# moving on slowly but surely



## rochellew (Dec 6, 2015)

Hello all, 
it's been awhile since I last posted. Funny thing is when I started here it was in the considering separation forum...sigh how things progress. I have now been separated for almost 5 weeks. Wow, talk about ups and downs half the time all in the same hour. I have mostly cut off all contact with my ex. Deleted him from all social forums as I found I was stalking him religiously and felt it may be a tad unhealthy..lol. His phone is still under my name and in all honesty i still do look at the bill and see who he is calling. Discovered he is visiting hookers and was trying to seek a relationship with another woman within the first week he had left. Yes I realize if I had left well enough alone I would not be aware of this and probably much more sane! On the other hand, it truly does confirm what a piece of sh*t I was married to. I think in some small way this is helping with the moving on process. Financially well that is a bit different matter! My daughters who are living with me are contributing as much as possible and I am now working six days a week. I find the future a bit daunting on this end of things. I am surviving and some days even laughing so sloooow improvements. I keep going back to the whole thing of even knowing what a horrible person he was, why do I miss him, we didn't even talk in the last months we were together?


----------

